
Most Popular Highlights from Mark Zuckerberg's Book List - bentossell
https://www.bookhighlighter.com/
======
fredrivett
I'm always looking for a new book to read or listen to. Sites like these help
give me a grasp of what's up my street and what's not.

Q1: How do you pull in the highlights? Goodread? Q2: Any plans to expand
beyond the Zucks?

~~~
bentossell
This is manual curation for now! (non-technical) All pulled from the kindle
sites of the books on Amazon. You can see all the user highlights and they
give you the most popular ones on the side

Yes I have a huge list of books to go through but as its manual and time-
consuming I thought I'd test it out like this.

~~~
fredrivett
Ah nice, that's pretty cool to be fair. Respect it when people do it manual
first and then switch it over to automated later, if manual is quicker then by
all means do things that don't scale :)

